# Cartel v Genesis v malavita 2017 vs 2018



## kriegs13 (Nov 28, 2016)

What do you mean by "not that exciting"? 

I'm a fan of cartels because they are pretty great in that you don't really notice them while they are doing the job. My favorite bindings are those that work without being noticeable.


----------



## frankyfc (Aug 11, 2017)

kriegs13 said:


> What do you mean by "not that exciting"?
> 
> I'm a fan of cartels because they are pretty great in that you don't really notice them while they are doing the job. My favorite bindings are those that work without being noticeable.



Yeah to be fair, i guess that's what i mean. They do the job but very basic and straightforward. But maybe that's a good thing. My old/current bindings are rome katanas and they have a lot more to them and a dialled in fit. 

I haven't had cartels for years though, are they reasonably stiff?


----------



## kriegs13 (Nov 28, 2016)

frankyfc said:


> Yeah to be fair, i guess that's what i mean. They do the job but very basic and straightforward. But maybe that's a good thing. My old/current bindings are rome katanas and they have a lot more to them and a dialled in fit.
> 
> I haven't had cartels for years though, are they reasonably stiff?


Gotcha. Definitely not gonna have the same customization as Katanas (from what I know of them...never rode the katanas myself). I would call them reasonably stiff but definitely not an insane amt. I'll say 6/10 on my personal scale. The cartels LTD had the old diode highback that adds to it but still not super stiff. Not sure if they have a comparable LTD this year.

What you reeeeaaallly want are my 2014 Flux SF in excellent condition for a great price :wink:


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

If you'd pay anything, get a Genesis or Genesis X, depending if you like canting or not. The highback thingy shouldn't fall off unless you stomp on it or play with it too much, and response should be pretty much the same as the rest mentioned, stiff enough. Malavitas should be more comfy than Cartels, if that was a problem to begin with, otherwise pretty much the same. Missions if you don't like canting.


----------



## frankyfc (Aug 11, 2017)

Rip154 said:


> If you'd pay anything, get a Genesis or Genesis X, depending if you like canting or not. The highback thingy shouldn't fall off unless you stomp on it or play with it too much, and response should be pretty much the same as the rest mentioned, stiff enough. Malavitas should be more comfy than Cartels, if that was a problem to begin with, otherwise pretty much the same. Missions if you don't like canting.



Why the genesis over the vita?


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

They all feel the same to me with the exception that the vitas feel more responsive and the highback feels stiffer than the cartels. I have not tried the genesis x yet and im not sure I will try them as the price is just too much.

If you are looking for the "Wow" they really feel different, I got some bad news for you. They dont feel that much different.


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

ekb18c said:


> They all feel the same to me with the exception that the vitas feel more responsive and the highback feels stiffer than the cartels. I have not tried the genesis x yet and im not sure I will try them as the price is just too much.
> 
> If you are looking for the "Wow" they really feel different, I got some bad news for you. They dont feel that much different.


I honestly can’t tell the difference between my vitas and my Cartels when riding. Strapping in is nice with the vitas because the ankle strap falls away, making it easier to step in- but that’s it.


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

frankyfc said:


> Why the genesis over the vita?


Besides being more shiny, light and expensive which doesn't matter much, I thought it had more response without feeling like a stiff highback, noticed the highback less than on Vitas/Cartels. I have Cartel highbacks anyways though, so yeah..


----------

